# Necesito fabricar "mini calentador"



## fckland (Ago 5, 2010)

Soy nuevo en la comunidad, pero veo que la gente aca es muy inteligente, por lo que me registre para pedirles una ayuda.
Ya se que hay mucho tema sobre esto dando vueltas por el foro y por google, pero me gustaria que me dijeran certeramente como hacerlo.
Lo que quiero hacer es nada menos que calentar un metal (tipo clavo, tornillo, alambre, etc) pero no con fuego o alguno de sus derivados, sino con electricidad PERO SIN transformador.
Quiero algo asi como conectar un circuito electronico a la entrada de corriente (220v) el cual a su vez convierta todo ese voltaje y ese amperaje a calor en el metal que yo tengo. Se que si se puede regular el voltaje con resistencias, diodos, condensadores.. pero segun los planos que dan vueltas, estos no entregan suficiente intensidad como para realizar lo que digo.
Ahora, existe un circuito capaz de conectarse a la red electrica por un lado y que por el otro lo conecte al metal para producir calor (busco 100º mas o menos)?
Espero que me puedan ayudar.
Saludos!


----------



## HADES (Ago 5, 2010)

ehh mira porque no nos mostras aunque sea uno de esos diagrams y luego ya veran los compañeros que diran! de momento solo asi al "aire" casi nadie contesta saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Hay un tema de un muchacho que es mecánico dental y necesitaba algo igual a lo tuyo para calentar las mini espátulas (sin mechero bunsen)

Usá el buscador: Buscar 
	
  con algo así como calentar o pequeña resistencia o calentador . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 6, 2010)

Lo tipico y facil es utilizar resistencias calefactoras, desde una simple y barata ceramica de 12W a las comerciales para estos usos.

Para el dentista, un metodo hiper higienico es utilizar un horno de inducccion (eddy current, corrientes de foucoult).

Basicamente se trata de una simple bobina que circula una corriente de alta frecuencia.
Al introducir una espatula dentro de la bobina se inducen unas corrientes que calientan la espatua.
Como puedes ver el contacto bobina espatula es nula.

http://hackedgadgets.com/2007/02/08/induction-heatingmagical-non-contact-heat/

La eficiencia del sistema depende de la frecuencia pero con unos cuantos kiloherz ya funciona.
Como necesitas poca temperatura yo probacia en fabricar un sistema con una fuente de 12V y un sistema autooscilante con mosfets y 555.

ATENCION: aunque trabaje a 12V las piezas deben soportar picos de tension de algunos centenares de volts o sea cuidadin al elegir condensadores.
Por internet hay una pagina que modelizan todo el proceso y el calculo


----------



## fckland (Ago 6, 2010)

Ahora que lo pienso bien, un sistema de calor por induccion me vendria muy bien, les muestro un diseño del photoshop de mas o menos lo que me gustaria hacer:

El calentador por induccion a la izquierda, y mi soldador de estaño casero a la derecha , sostenido por unas palanquitas para que no toque el calentador.
Ahora lo que necesitaria es si me pueden proporcionar informacion para hacerlo, porque lo que veo nomas es cobre enrollado en forma de bobina, pero no dicen COMO ni CUANTO mandarle de tension, Hertz, voltaje, etc..
Tendrian algo a mano por ahi para indicarme que hacer?
Se los agradeceria mucho.
Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2010)

Lo de la inducción irá bien según para que metal. Pero si funciona es lo mas rápido.


----------



## fckland (Ago 7, 2010)

Buscando entre unas cosas viejas descubri una cafetera semi funcional que calienta el cafe usando electricidad...
Este sistema eleva la temperatura a mas o menos 80ºC creo.. o por ahi. Si lo desarmo y lo monto bien, me servira para calentar el metal no?
Es algo asi tipo.. calentar por contacto directo con los cables hasta donde vi yo... o sea cables que no crean cortocircuito pero que calientan el recipiente que contiene el agua.
Cuando lo desárme les pongo que cosas estan conectadas y en donde.. adjuntandoles una foto (porque no es un circuito con placa, son cables que van de un lado para el otro conectando los componentes).
Saludos!


----------

